# Apple Watch 3 w/ Cellular and Tesla Model 3



## byee (Dec 27, 2017)

Given there is no physical key w/ the Model 3 and it depends on your mobile device, was wondering if anyone has tried using a new Apple Watch 3 Cellular without their cell phone on them. 

If/when that's possible that'd be the dream. Only thing in my pocket would be my license. Could control my home (locks/lights/etc), car, call/text, and make payments (using Apple Pay) with just the watch.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Unfortunately the official Tesla App is not available for Apple Watch thus negating the Watch as a key.

I’m hoping for it.

My only use case where I don’t have my phone on me is when I’m running though and I have a little pouch where I keep my cards and some cash as well as my fob today. Apple Pay isn’t a guarantee so I’ll always have cards on me and thus think the key card will be on hand as well any time my phone is not.


----------



## TOCNYS_Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Would be so cool if could summon the car with one's watch!


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

One would think if the Apple Watch has a sim, it should be able work with the right programming, no?


----------



## StevePopiel (Nov 25, 2018)

byee said:


> Given there is no physical key w/ the Model 3 and it depends on your mobile device, was wondering if anyone has tried using a new Apple Watch 3 Cellular without their cell phone on them.
> 
> If/when that's possible that'd be the dream. Only thing in my pocket would be my license. Could control my home (locks/lights/etc), car, call/text, and make payments (using Apple Pay) with just the watch.


Although you can't use the Tesla App via the Apple Watch, you CAN use one of the other third party apps which run natively on the Apple Watch 4 and basically do the same thing, although much less gracefully, and it's not something you'd want to do all the time.

With the ability of the Apple Watch 4 to run independently from the phone and connect to either Wifi or cellular, you could use a native Apple Watch 4 app (such as Remote S and soon the Stats app) to unlock the car, then enable keyless driving and be on your way. I've successfully tested this with my Apple Watch 4 via wifi, but I don't have the cellular on mine, so I haven't been able to try that.

Anyone else played around with their cellular connection on the watch and successfully controlled the car with just the watch and no phone connected?


----------

